# Fixing a scrape on rim



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Yesterday we had pretty nasty weather and I had to park my Spec V with almost no visibility, and somehow I clipped the sidewalk with the rim of my right front wheel. I got 17-inch aluminum-alloy wheels, which look like painted alloy to me, and now I got a nice 5-6 inch scrape on the rim from catching the sidewalk. Almost looks like someone took a rough grade file to the rim and the tire. 

*Question:* is there a way of nicely covering this scrape up? I was thinking, maybe sanding down the rim until it's smooth with fine grade sandpaper, and then putting some kind of clearcoat-type paint, or lacquer. I'm just not sure if that's the right way to try and fix it, or maybe trying some kind of heavy duty scratch-X type product might be better. If anyone had this kind of problem and knows a good solution, please let me know.

Thanks !


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I scratched up one of my enkei wheels when I went to avoid a big ass rock in the middle of the road. I took a file and then some fine sand paper to the scratch I had a paint place make up some touch up paint in that color just dab it on dont brush it you can barely tell it was ther Im going to touch it up again then ax 00the wheels hope thhis helps


----------

